# Just a quick thanks



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I would just like to send a quick thanks to all the people on the site for making it what it is. I have been reading the posts and lurking for a few months now, and finally decided to start posting a little.
I have been a regular on that other popular forum (most of you know where I am talking about) and am amazed at how much better this site is! You don't have all the brand bashing and most importantly all the stupidity! The other site has gotten to the point where it's all kids who think they know everything about every bike ever made. Also every other post is a question about will 
____ size tire fit on ____ bike.
Anyway, thanks for hosting a nice site that helps the weekend rider/mechanic. I appreciate all the help!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to have ya! Welcome!!:rockn:

Yeah, I'm getting really tired of the other site as well...Same Ol Stuff everyday.

There are some great people there too...but too much *BS*


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have tried to hang out on the other site but I just don't like the way it is organized or moderated...Like you said, way to many kids talking 'bout stuff they don't know about just trying to sound like they are the baddest SOBs out there


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

You mean there are sites other than this one?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad all you guys are enjoying the site. Just remember the MIMB site was started to help the hands on rider and to try and store a lot of the good info for future use.Not to bash others. Most of the bunch that hang here are willing to help when and where they can and any info any of you pass along is appreciated.

HL...The other site some of you have mentioned is were most of use got started interacting with others over the PC about our ATV hobby. That site has tons of good info posted all over it by some knowledgeable guys. So please don't compare MIMB to HL in a demeaning way. Most of use are members on both sites. And they both have good and bad points.....well maybe MIMB don't have any bad points but you get what i'm saying LOL :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im glad everyone enjoys this forum as much as i do.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL I don't think anyone could enjoy it as much as you do Steve :greddy2:

<<----- BY the way ,cool badge. Thanks. you the man


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep im on here quite a bit. i love it!
im always working on something to try and better this place.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks for the kind words!! I had a vision when I started the website, but it was nowhere near as big as this has grown into!!!!!


:rockn:


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Must say it's one of the best sites I've found!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 said:


> thanks for the kind words!! I had a vision when I started the website, but it was nowhere near as big as this has grown into!!!!!
> 
> 
> :rockn:


forgot to add, a big thanks to STEVE (phreebsd), he's the reason the forum is as good as it is. There's no way Id have done all this by myself. If it wernt for him we'd still be on that crappy free forum.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

aww


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I think he's sweet on you Steve, lol


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you need us to leave so you can have your way? lol. Really though, special thanks to all of you that make this happen as well as the people that give good info. and help out all that you can. You all know who you are in the nominations thread. I have been a regular on HL since 06 and have been a "lurker" here. I'm glad that this site has become what it is and at the right time as the bs on there is getting old. As some others said, there are many good people but a few spoil it for everyone.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> forgot to add, a big thanks to STEVE (phreebsd), he's the reason the forum is as good as it is. There's no way Id have done all this by myself. If it wernt for him we'd still be on that crappy free forum.


 
I guess we know who is sharing a tent at Rocks Bottom. :greddy2:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

If the tent is a rocken dont go a knocken :saevilw:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Better watch it, I'll give the gate keeper's ya'lls pics & say, dont let these :greddy2: guy's in the park!  haha


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Sound like something i would do.:haha:


----------

